# Las vegas check in Dec 3



## chwclark (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi 

Looking to rent for a check in of Dec 3.  Please let me know if you have any available and prices in CAD or USD.  Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 22, 2016)

If you have an RCI Acct. - check RCI for rentals - often they are so cheap that you can rent a whole week, for the cost of a few nights stay.  The last week we rented was less than $300 for 7 nights.


----------



## chwclark (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks for the info, Denise!  Nothing that we saw on RCI was that cheap  for 7 nights and also very few for checking in on Dec 3.  I wonder if there's a big event going on that week in Vegas.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 24, 2016)

II has lots of getaways with checkin of Dec 2 or 4.


----------

